# Montage X-Type



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Plane mir demnächst die Deus XC mit dem X-Type Innenlager (wobei´s ja jetzt eigentlich ein Außenlager wär) zu holen. Welches Werkzeug benötige ich für die Montage, was muß ich sonst beachten?

Hab auch mal ´ne Frage zur Beschreibung der Kurbel auf der HP. Da steht 





> Eingebaute Distanzstücke ermöglichen die Verwendung von kürzeren Kettenblattschrauben, was das Gewicht nochmals senkt.


 Warum baut man dann nicht ab Werk kürzere Kettenblattschrauben ein? Welche Nachteile hat das?

P.S.: Kennt jemand ein günstiges Angebot?


----------



## XC_Freund (7. Juli 2004)

Du brauchst das TL-FC32 von Shimano um die Lagerschalen reinzuschrauben. Daher kommt wohl die Bezeichnung Shimaokompatibel für die neuen Lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (7. Juli 2004)

Park Tool hat auch einen,BBT-9, der fast besser ist als der von Shimano, da er das ganze lager umschliesst


----------



## Phil Claus (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo Schwarzer Kater,

beim Einbau Deiner Deus X-Type Kurbel  empfehlen wir Dir, dass Du Dich an die mitgelieferte Einbauanleitung hältst, welche im Detail den Einbau Schritt für Schritt erklärt und auch für "Trouble shooting" wertvolle Hinweise liefert. Wir empfehlen zum Einbau das Park Tool BBT-9 (Patronenlagerschlüssel). Aufgrund des hohen Kaufpreises stellt sich jedoch die Frage, ob Du nicht die Kurbel stattdessen bei Deinem Race Face Dealer  einbauen lassen solltest.

Die von Dir genannte Produktbeschreibung von unserer Homepage erklärt die Gewichtsreduktion, d.h. weist darauf hin, das bereits durch die Verwendung von eingebauten Distanzstücken die kürzeren Kettenblattschrauben von Werk verwendet werden.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (7. Juli 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Dir genannte Produktbeschreibung von unserer Homepage erklärt die Gewichtsreduktion, d.h. weist darauf hin, das bereits durch die Verwendung von eingebauten Distanzstücken die kürzeren Kettenblattschrauben von Werk verwendet werden.


Aaaaah, soo wird das klar!  Hab ich wohl in die falsche Richtung gedacht. Danke für die Erklärung!

Hab mich heute übrigens dafür entschieden, die Kurbel gleich beim Händler montieren zu lassen, da ich raus handeln konnte, daß er das ja als Service bei einem Warenwert dieser Größe ja schon machen kann. Dienstag ist montagetermin!  

Noch ´ne Frage: Braucht man zum Abziehen der linken Kurbel nach wie vor einen Kurbelabzieher?


----------



## blaubaer (7. Juli 2004)

Nein du brauchst nur einen 8mm Inbusschlüssel um die Kurbel abzuziehen und das ganze ist anders als bei Shimano, die Schraube zum Abziehen befindet sich auf der rechten seite


----------

